# whats the numbers



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the numbers to this spot


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

29 47.500, -87 18.500


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A little far for me to get to with my kayak though.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> A little far for me to get to with my kayak though.


Ah come on Ross, it is just a hop, skip and a jump.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Are those the salt domes?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

No that is the rock ledge between the nipple and elbow that runs due west. Should be about >300 feet if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Feeling. I wasnt looking far enough south west. I found them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> No that is the rock ledge between the nipple and elbow that runs due west. Should be about >300 feet if I remember correctly.


How far west is it?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Show me the fish!


----------

